# Hampshire Vizslas



## FiTaylor (Feb 26, 2011)

We are looking to take our boy Ollie (Oliver) on a Viz Whiz in Hampshire and was wondering if any one new of any groups intending to hold a Viz Whiz in Hampshire or Wiltshire in January/February, he has recently lost his Viz girlfriend who has moved to east Anglia so is missing the Viz interaction.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm about 10miles south of Bath on the wilts / somerset border,I have two vizsla and would be happy to meet up with you . You can mail me direct if you like?


----------



## FiTaylor (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply here is my e-mail address be glad to hear from you to organise Viz Whiz walks [email protected]

Or on facebook as Fiona Taylor-Scott in Hampshire Viz pics on wall

Fi


----------



## mason1547 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am trying to find a Viz Whizz in the wiltshire area. I have a 15 month old girl Vizsla and I'd love to take part in a Whizz. Did you ever find one?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Have a look on FB there is a Vizsla UK group and people always post on there. 

I am hoping to go to one in the new year but I am in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, Fi and I did meet up down near her. We all got on fine.
If you would like to meet up please pm me?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Fi - nice to have another southerner join us!!

I live in Berkshire, but within a mile of Hants & Surrey. 

If you live in Hampshire go on facebook and join the Surrey Vizsla - they are a great bunch of people and meet every month for a whizz. There are a couple of us from this forum who are members so it would be great if you joined.

Wiltshire is a trip down the M3 for me, so would be happy to meet somewhere for a mini whizz. I have an 11 month old wirehaired boy who loves to whizz..

PM me if you want to sort something out - it is not a good idea to put your email address on the forum as anybody can see it. 

I expect harrigab will remove it - he is pretty vigilant.


----------

